# NGD: Jackson Custom Shop 7 String! (56k = Arrow in the knee)



## bulb (Dec 8, 2011)

So this one did not take long to get finished up/arrive here!
I have to say, working with Jackson has really raised the bar with their artist service. They really are extremely easy to work with, and very nice dudes all around, and they work fast without sacrificing quality!

For those of you who haven't caught the build thread, this guitar was a bit of a different approach and a bit of an experiment because i had noticed a pattern that all of my favorite guitars for recording seemed to have Basswood bodies and Bolt-on maple necks.
Since Basswood isnt the prettiest wood, i figured this would be my chance to also get a more minimalist look by just getting a flat finish, and being the lover of blues and cars that i am, i figured Laguna Seca blue would be perfect (and they nailed it!)

So did my experiment work?
Im sure it has to do with the overall quality of the parts and the level of attention put into the fit and finish of the guitar, but this guitar was a resounding success. The guitar has a ton of attack, and when it comes to rhythm tones, it sits somewhere in between the pissed off sound of the Daemoness and the purry warm chords of Nolly's ViK. 
The guitar actually surprised me with how big the low mids were, as i was expecting it to sound a bit thinner, but i think the fact that the body is so thick on the instrument allows for it to have those frequencies, and that really makes it sound big on chords!

The action is stupidly low and it plays absolutely effortlessly (as it should!) and the attention to detail on the "P" inlay is just the icing on the cake!
I have only one qualm with the guitar, because of the thick body and the fact that i didn't specify what kind of heel i wanted (i am usually not picky) the heel on the guitar is absolutely massive and square, and it makes the access to the highest frets a bit awkward.
I told Jackson that and they said they had noticed the heel was a bit on the huge side themselves, and that once im done with the album recording sessions they would be happy to contour it for me!

So with that said, i am really excited to have this in time for guitar tracking for the new album. This alongside with the Daemoness, Decibel, Strandberg and ViK will allow for the ultimate range of tones for the recording, and this one will also absolutely shine as a live guitar, so i should be taking this with me on the Dream Theater tour as well!

Anyways enough talk, here are some pics! (On a quick side note, this color is damn hard to shoot, it throws the color sensors on my dslr way off with its intense blueness, but i tried to capture it as best as i could)


----------



## Rojne (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks awesome man, can't wait to hear it on the upcoming album!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Super duper nice! Jackson came through!


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that maybe the quickest turn around for an artist in the history of Jackson 

It does look cool too. Got any pics of the heel?


----------



## aWoodenShip (Dec 8, 2011)

You glass bitch, you took my next 56k joke. Haha guess I'll have to log more hours to find another one. Other than that, fucking boss guitar. Really loving the color.


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 8, 2011)

the color contrast is sweet. looks aggressive as hell. love the fret board and inlay work too.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks awesome!

And actually, I would think twice about contouring the heel since it might add to the tone. Paul Gilbert now swears by using the old style ibanez heel rather than the new AANJ. Anecdotal I know, but I wouldn't want your guitar to change in tone.

Also, screw the basswood haters. I love the sound of it


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 8, 2011)

Good to see Jackson didn't just give you a sweetroll.

Sick guitar, nice clean, minimal lines. Very nice


----------



## Sir Applesauce (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha, epic guitar man. 
Pity about that heel.

First I get trolled via youtube video by you, then I see this. Best laughs I've had in a while, other than moonwalking dragons.

Got an RG7620 and an RGD on the way,
still deciding on pickups (pretty keen on crunch labs in both)
Not exactly making enough money to get a new custom guitar every few days.


----------



## Alekke (Dec 8, 2011)

fingerboard is great, but the heel is monstrous


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yo Misha could you post pics of the back of the guitar?? I just wanted to see the neck joint that you were talking about haha

But DAMN that thing looks nice. I do love me some Jacksons... kinda surprised you went with them this time around


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 8, 2011)

sweet stuff! Which DSLR did you use to take these photos? they look amazing!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2011)

bulb said:


>



That's a happy lookin' brown dude right there! But then again, who here among us wouldn't be just as cheerful in that situation? 

Nice guitar though, very nice indeed. Apart from the color it'd be pretty close to what I would spec out for myself, if given free reign.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats Misha, looks beautiful, must sound like the GODS!!!


----------



## bulb (Dec 8, 2011)

mat091285 said:


> sweet stuff! Which DSLR did you use to take these photos? they look amazing!


I used a Canon 60D with an 18-135mm lens for all the pics except the one of me which my manager Jan took with his T3i and an 18-55mm i believe.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 8, 2011)

And If I remember correctly Finland was the first gig of DT tour so I will be seeing this one first  (You better play it there...)


----------



## eventhetrees (Dec 8, 2011)

That guitar is beautiful. Want.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 8, 2011)

Wicked inlays!!! Nice to read you in Guitar World now.
I thought you were getting the EMG Het-set in one of your ordered Jacksons?
These wouldn't look quite right with those anyways lol. Happy NGD


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 8, 2011)

Wooowaweewah


----------



## georg_f (Dec 8, 2011)

I HAAAAAAATE YOUUUUU!!! LOLZ



insanely cool guitars


----------



## LudoCluedo (Dec 8, 2011)

It's so... Bluetiful.


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 8, 2011)

Just fucking coool man! but the neckjoint looks little bit fat though... but i wouldn't mind!


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> I used a Canon 60D with an 18-135mm lens for all the pics except the one of me which my manager Jan took with his T3i and an 18-55mm i believe.



ah sweet! Sorry for the camera geek question but did you have a D5000 before? how would you compare that to your 60D?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Dec 8, 2011)

I used to like blue guitars too, but than i took an arrow in the knee.



Nice guitar man, im jelly


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 8, 2011)

those little cornerpiece inlays are awesome, it's similar to offset dots, but just a lil different


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 8, 2011)

Sleek and understated


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks simply amazing! I feel you on the neck joint issue, same problem plagues a few of my guitars and keeps me from loving them completely :/


----------



## Rook (Dec 8, 2011)

Love that colour, I was considering something similar for an 8 I have on order, but a touch darker and glossed.

I think we definitely need clips/catalogue of all the insane guitars you currently have in your reach.


Please.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome guitar man! I specially love the color haha I'm glad you dig it! Congratulations!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 8, 2011)

That's one of the better sets of battle worn covers I've seen. They tend to look a little too deliberate, but these don't bother me as much.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks great man. If you don't mind me asking, what's the full spec list for this guitar?


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 8, 2011)

I am loving that headstock with that colour


----------



## JPMike (Dec 8, 2011)

Grats!! Looks really amazing, I hope it plays the same!


----------



## tank (Dec 8, 2011)

pure sex.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 8, 2011)

square heels are major bleh
but congrats duder


----------



## Tjore (Dec 8, 2011)

I was going to thank this thread...
But then i took an arrow to the knee


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2011)

Came out killer Misha!  I sent an email to Ron, I am almost positive he did the inlay for your guitar!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 8, 2011)

Treats! 

Congrats on your new awesome Jackson!


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 8, 2011)

Love that!


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 8, 2011)

sick, that blue is waaaay too blue to be true!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 8, 2011)

Really loving it dude! That blue and the maple Fret board looks so cool 
Simple but so much the more gorgeous for it! 
Congrats


----------



## Animus (Dec 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> I used a Canon 60D with an 18-135mm lens for all the pics except the one of me which my manager Jan took with his T3i and an 18-55mm i believe.




Looks like someone did a lot of hipass filtering as well.


----------



## orakle (Dec 8, 2011)

FUCKIN COOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## celebro95 (Dec 8, 2011)

cool...
nothing special


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome and I really dig the color! Hopefully we can hear a comparison test between all of the guitars on the album........?


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> I used a Canon 60D with an 18-135mm lens for all the pics except the one of me which my manager Jan took with his T3i and an 18-55mm i believe.



Yessir, 18-55mm


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 8, 2011)

You just HAD to make a fucking arrow in the knee joke...


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Really really awesome axe! Glad to see that Misha seems to be on a Floydless trip


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Enjoy your new git-fidde!


----------



## Squishdom (Dec 8, 2011)

The color of the Huskerdoo's!! 
That shit is awesome!


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nothing compares to that Daemoness


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 8, 2011)

bound maple fret board on a 7???
shit..............................got a cigarette


----------



## bulb (Dec 8, 2011)

Animus said:


> Looks like someone did a lot of hipass filtering as well.



Actually the main thing i did to the pictures was adjust the color to be cool, the guitar threw the color balance off of the camera and made every picture come out very yellow.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice! Love the color and that fretboard is beautiful as well as the logo as the inlay.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gotta wipe the drool off of my shirt now... thanks


----------



## murakami (Dec 8, 2011)

my god... how much does that run you??? well, in your case i am sure you got it for free or at least discounted 

but how much would it run us normal folk???


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Y it no be production model? xD i'd buy 4


----------



## Buddha92 (Dec 8, 2011)

such a sick guitar. are you running you bareknuckle pickups in that?
and i love that blue/maple combo. it looks so slick together. you should bust jacksons chops and really push for that to be a sig model  that would be awesome or try for ESP haha.


----------



## FckingTrippy (Dec 8, 2011)

cant wait to hear it!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2011)

That looks killer, always loved the piranha tooth inlays and that electric blue color


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks absolutely fucking awesome... I love the look of that blue with the maple board and black inlays! 

Bulberrific as always!


----------



## Mendez (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy crap that looks incredible! Congrats


----------



## Llexileon (Dec 8, 2011)

Super badass, as with all of Misha's gear  Had i known about this one, i might have featured it in the comic!


----------



## Dooky (Dec 8, 2011)

Jackson should DEFINITELY put that into production!!! The Bulb sig! I'd buy one in heart beat; the specs are exactly what I want. There as nothing about that guitar I don't like. Perfection!


----------



## Animus (Dec 8, 2011)

So are Jackson giving the option of BKP's now (assuming that's what those are)? I think I remember someone saying they wouldn't let you get Bareknuckles in the custom shop.


----------



## JPMike (Dec 8, 2011)

Dooky said:


> Jackson should DEFINITELY put that into production!!! The Bulb sig! I'd buy one in heart beat; the specs are exactly what I want. There as nothing about that guitar I don't like. Perfection!



+1 

I would buy it instantly!!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank god it has a 3+4 headstock!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 8, 2011)

That guitar looks fucking sick, look forward to seeing you guys on tour with it!


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks great, and I really like the mini sharkfin inlays.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Dec 8, 2011)

And yet another ridiculous custom for Misha! And there are very few quite so deserving. Play it hard, man!


----------



## F0rte (Dec 8, 2011)

2 great guitars made for a great musician.
Awesome score Misha, even though i've never really been a fan of Jacksons, that is a great looking guitar.
I'm sure it plays just as well.

Inb4 someone else makes the comment...



bulb said:


>



Jake's face should be squared off in red and posted on isanyoneup.com for blowing a load during the middle of a picture of Misha sporting his new custom.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Dec 9, 2011)

bulb said:


> I have only one qualm with the guitar, because of the thick body and the fact that i didn't specify what kind of heel i wanted (i am usually not picky) the heel on the guitar is absolutely massive and square, and it makes the access to the highest frets a bit awkward.
> I told Jackson that and they said they had noticed the heel was a bit on the huge side themselves, and that once im done with the album recording sessions they would be happy to contour it for me!


 
All I can say is, that's damn good customer service if they're willing to go back and put the extra effort in on an already completed instrument.

Oh and extra points for the Skyrim reference.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 9, 2011)

You know Misha, I used to be as adventurous with guitar colors as you, but well...you know.

Seriously though, nice axe dude!


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks lovely. great color choice! and very interesting contour/archtop.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2011)

I  Jacksons, and that is one hot instrument.  I hope this isn't blasphemy in a NJD threat, but that Daemoness really shines right there in comparison. It's like those Stevie Wonder tunes that start with a great backup singer, and then Stevie comes in and the juxtaposition makes you realize just how amazing Stevie Wonder is.


----------



## Animus (Dec 9, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I  Jacksons, and that is one hot instrument.  I hope this isn't blasphemy in a NJD threat, but that Daemoness really shines right there in comparison. It's like those Stevie Wonder tunes that start with a great backup singer, and then Stevie comes in and the juxtaposition makes you realize just how amazing Stevie Wonder is.



Yeah I agree, that Daemoness _looks_ like it sounds and plays more amazingly than the Jackson.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Dec 9, 2011)

Basing how a guitar sounds off of looks (especially when you haven't been there to test either of them) is kind of silly. They're both constructed very differently and likely lend themselves better to certain things


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Dec 10, 2011)

i feel like i have seen this color before... hmm


----------



## cyril v (Dec 10, 2011)

I was just playing Skyrim, heard the guard say it then looked over and saw this thread. 

congrats.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know what it is....but those pickups look SO good in that guitar.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 10, 2011)

Reminds me of Chris letchfords Blue 8, I'm a massive fan of the straight blue finishes. Since first joining sevenstring, I've really started to dig jacksons.. but everyone i've played the action has been way to low to for my liking, but i'm sure thats adjustable 

Anyways, looks rad!


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 11, 2011)

wow, Jackson did it again, amazing work!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think this has been said, but what radius did you get on it? Did you get a 16-20" like on your db1?


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty neat but not for me. Do you think you'd be able to get a side shot and a pic of the heel? Body looks thick as hell!!


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Dec 12, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> And actually, I would think twice about contouring the heel since it might add to the tone. Paul Gilbert now swears by using the old style ibanez heel rather than the new AANJ. Anecdotal I know, but I wouldn't want your guitar to change in tone.
> 
> Also, screw the basswood haters. I love the sound of it



Oddly enough I love the old heel rather than the AANJ, and I'm a shredder.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 12, 2011)

i believe that older block heel does increase sustain... it just makes total sense... theres more surface area of contact between the neck and the body which is of the most crucial areas on a bolt on guitar... there would be more vibration transfer between the neck and body... at least thats how i see it... i have never had a chance to A/B a block heel and AANJ... but all the RG550s ive played w/a block heel were always very nice to play and never seemed to hinder the upper fret access


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2011)

ChrisLetchford said:


> i feel like i have seen this color before... hmm



yo cl! did you have a guitar that was laguna seca blue as well, or are you just referring to the fact that i made it the same color as my future car haha (someday...)


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2011)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I don't think this has been said, but what radius did you get on it? Did you get a 16-20" like on your db1?



I just got 20" across the board...literally!


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> i believe that older block heel does increase sustain... it just makes total sense... theres more surface area of contact between the neck and the body which is of the most crucial areas on a bolt on guitar... there would be more vibration transfer between the neck and body... at least thats how i see it... i have never had a chance to A/B a block heel and AANJ... but all the RG550s ive played w/a block heel were always very nice to play and never seemed to hinder the upper fret access



Im not sure how contouring the heel will affect the tone, but i know the guitar sounds A LOT bigger than basswood guitars tend to sound, so i am definitely not going to be sending it to get contoured until AFTER all the guitar tracking is done, just because i wouldn't be surprised if that was contributing to the sound. Jackson think that is a good call as well.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2011)

bulb said:


> yo cl! did you have a guitar that was laguna seca blue as well, or are you just referring to the fact that i made it the same color as my future car haha (someday...)



Similar...







http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...lue-sherman-8-string-progress-pictures-2.html


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2011)

Randy said:


> Similar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that is gorgeous, its hard to tell just how close the two finishes are because this blue is notoriously difficult to capture, but all i can say is Great Minds hehe...


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 17, 2011)

bulb said:


> Im not sure how contouring the heel will affect the tone, but i know the guitar sounds A LOT bigger than basswood guitars tend to sound, so i am definitely not going to be sending it to get contoured until AFTER all the guitar tracking is done, just because i wouldn't be surprised if that was contributing to the sound. Jackson think that is a good call as well.


 
Such a cool looking guitar! Im wondering if a contributing factor to the bigger sound could be that theres no trem route?


----------



## Lasik124 (Dec 17, 2011)

Man, that's just badass. congrats


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Dec 20, 2011)

bulb said:


> Fuck that is gorgeous, its hard to tell just how close the two finishes are because this blue is notoriously difficult to capture, but all i can say is Great Minds hehe...



I was just messing with you since you got a Strandberg as well. Actually a student of mine now owns the blue bomber 8 that they posted. the color in the picture posted is actually lighter blue than the actual guitar, its the exact color of your new Jackson : )

Jackson may or may not be building me something pimp as well. I will of course post any pictures I get


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 24, 2011)

Do want!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats Bulb!


----------



## theicon2125 (Dec 31, 2011)

nice guitar, but seriously


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 31, 2011)

Brighter blue guitars look great against maple fretboards. Have something like that myself and dig it. It is basswood / bolt-on maple as well and I fully agree to what you're saying, 'cause it's my best sounding axe as well.


----------

